# Traffic Jamz ( Encino Now N. Hollywood, California)



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

So, this isn't really a build log, but I can show pics of the finished product.

Also, this work was done 14 years ago, so things may have changed with this shop. With that said, at the time, the work was absolutely top notch and I really appreciated their business ethics.

Traffic Jamz

13225 Sherman Way North Hollywood, CA 91605
(818) 501-5267

Owner: Frank Sbrocca


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Traffic Jamz - Encino (Now N. Hollywood) California*

Here's a link to a build thread of thats more recent. Not mine.

Misha Design Widebody Kit Build Thread SEMA 2010 Completion - Page 10 - MBWorld.org Forums


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Traffic Jamz - Encino (Now N. Hollywood) California*

That EQ in the dash is awesome.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Traffic Jamz - Encino (Now N. Hollywood) California*



bmiller1 said:


> That EQ in the dash is awesome.


Thanks! Airbag delete 

It's hard to tell from the pics, but there's also the controls to a pair of PPi 221 phase controllers. The boxes were hacked up and the pots were run to the front of the car, the controllers themselves were in the back next to the XO.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

That's a really NICE install and great choice of components! A good install will stand the test of time...


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

d5sc said:


> That's a really NICE install and great choice of components! A good install will stand the test of time...


Thanks man! Sadly, these pics are all that's left. I took them when I needed to sell it, between jobs. The car sold, as it sat in those pics for $2500. There was little love for high end audio, even back then. 

I heard later on that the was stripped and set up for 1/4 mile...

Also, now that I'm in your neck of the woods, I really need to hear your Nissan.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Update...

I spoke with a friend last night and apparently Traffic Jamz is no more.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

doh, okay, i will remove this thread...if you happen to find out if the owner has started a new shop or the installer moved on and still does good work, feel free to post.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> doh, okay, i will remove this thread...if you happen to find out if the owner has started a new shop or the installer moved on and still does good work, feel free to post.


Sounds good. Thanks Bing!


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a few cars done by frank the owner of Traffic Jamz , well I think that was his name.
I'd love to get a hold of him or some of his old workers.


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

Bing the owner of that shop his name is Frank Sabracco. I used to work for him at traffic jams for several years many years ago.

I personally owe him a lot because the fact that he is the one that taught me almost everything I know about installation especially in trim panels Layering staging etc and so on much like you see in the photos you provided

I ran into him at CES this year and from what I understand he has since closed both of his shops (Encino and Pasadena) and moved on the other things. He was there with a friend in the industry.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Frank and his crew built out my 1993 cobra, a 1998 Honda coupe and my 2005 F250 Harley Davidson Edition so over the years i was very happy with his work and friendship over so many years. I moved to Ventura and lost track of him. I wish him luck and hope he's doing well. If anyone knows how to get a hold of him LMK.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Se7en said:


> Thanks man! Sadly, these pics are all that's left. I took them when I needed to sell it, between jobs. The car sold, as it sat in those pics for $2500. There was little love for high end audio, even back then.


Beautiful install, Se7en! [email protected], I wish I would have known back then when you sold the car...would've given you $2,500 just for those amps! It's really sad that very few people back then had hardly any clue as to what they were looking at. 

Sad to hear Frank Jr. has closed up the shops, too.  Awesome guy, and a VERY talented installer. He's pretty much responsible for getting me hooked on SQ. He was always willing spend a lot of time discussing install tips & tricks...he school'd me big time in just the handfull of times that I visited his shop in Encino. LOL, I'm still running a set of the original D.A.T. HEX components that he gave me a smokin' deal on, and they still sound pretty [email protected] good in the custom door pods and A-pillars that he told me how to build when I was a clueless noob.  And seeing Fred working on his car in the install bay loading her up with a shet ton of the latest (at that time) hi-end Image Dynamics gear was awe-inspiring as well. 

I wish him the best of luck in all his endevours, and wish there were more shop owners like him in the industry today.

THANK YOU, Frank S!


----------



## FSJams (Apr 20, 2013)

Just saw this post and wanted to say Hello. This is Frank from Traffic Jamz Car Audio. Im still around and working in the Mobile Electronics Industry. I have closed down my personal shop and am now working for another company but still doing work on the weekends. I also have a shop to work out of in Monrovia California. 

For any of you interested in getting in touch with me the Tjams Phone number is still active and forwarded to my cellular. 

818-501-5267

I know the post is over 8 months old but just thought I would chime in and say hello and thank you to everyone for the kind words. 

Frank Sbrocca
Traffic Jams Car Audio


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

FSJams said:


> Just saw this post and wanted to say Hello. This is Frank from Traffic Jamz Car Audio. Im still around and working in the Mobile Electronics Industry. I have closed down my personal shop and am now working for another company but still doing work on the weekends. I also have a shop to work out of in Monrovia California.
> 
> For any of you interested in getting in touch with me the Tjams Phone number is still active and forwarded to my cellular.
> 
> ...


Can it be? Your name rings a bell from Traffic Jams in Santa Cruz back in the 90's.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

FSJams said:


> Just saw this post and wanted to say Hello. This is Frank from Traffic Jamz Car Audio. Im still around and working in the Mobile Electronics Industry. I have closed down my personal shop and am now working for another company but still doing work on the weekends. I also have a shop to work out of in Monrovia California.
> 
> For any of you interested in getting in touch with me the Tjams Phone number is still active and forwarded to my cellular.
> 
> ...



FRAAAANNNNNK!

Welcome to DIYMA! It's great to hear that you are still in this industry (as rough as it is!) because I wouldn't want to hear that all of your incredible talent was being wasted! 

Feel free to post up some install pics or build logs from any of your past or present projects...would love to see them!  Do you have any pics of a young Fred Lynch and his old I.D. install in the white Acura Integra (IIRC)?

Anyway, thanks for stopping by and saying Hello. Keep on keeping on...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Frank, would you like to add details of your new shop so i can pin this post?


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know if Frank would mind adding his information, I'll ask this weekend. I just talked to him; the number still works.

For anybody in Southern California and willing to drive to Monrovia (562/626) he does top notch work for reasonable prices.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

That's great to hear. I wouldn't hesistate to have Frank work on any of my vehicles. He's a straight-up dude that really does top-notch work. Since they're practically neighbors, Andy Wehmeyer should hit him up to create a killer Audiofrog demo vehicle. I'd love to see, and hear, that! But I guess Biggs does some okay work as well. .


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

I believe Frank Sbrocca's new shop is now FSAudio. 

I believe I found him via Instagram here:
https://www.instagram.com/fsaudio/?hl=en

and yelp here:
https://www.yelp.com/biz/fs-audio-san-gabriel


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Brian!


----------

